# Logitech G15 LCD screen not working



## DSMSpoolin1989 (Jun 8, 2010)

i have had only logitech G15s for a number of years now. my last one i broke after i pulled it apart cleaning it and accidentally severed the small ribbon cable connecting the LCD screen to the main board. so obviously the LCD stopped working and the lights on the keyboard started to flicker. 

So without second thought i trashed the keyboard and got another of the same model, logitech g15. (The Red one) well the keyboard is working fine but the LCD screen isnt displaying anything. the screen illuminates but dosnt display a damn thing. when i first plugged it in it said "G15" in bold letters but after installing the drivers from the logitech website it dosnt say anything at all. just glows red. also the lights on the keys and what not still flicker every once in a while. 

If anyone on this forum can give me a hint to what could be wrong with my brand new, fresh out of the box keyboard, i would greatly appreciate it. 

Thank you


----------



## DSMSpoolin1989 (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump Bump Bump Bump Bump Bump Bump Bump Bump Bump Bump


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Try removing/reinstalling the drivers. With that said, it sounds like a faulty keyboard. The keyboard continously displays G15 on the LCD unless the drivers are installed. The only time it is completely lit is during power up.


----------

